# K&N cold air intake heads up....



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Not sure if this has been covered before, but tonight when I was putting my Filter & intake tube back on, I noticed how close the intake tube is to the power steering pulley! Close enough that a groove has already been worn into my intake tube, but not through! I had to adjust the side of the tube that attaches to the MAS to get the tube as high as I could, and still there is only 1/4" clearance, but that should be fine.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's been brought up for about the last 4-5 years ago but i guess there's always the noobs.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

pheww!! Thanks I didnt know that there was an issue with the intake. I just checked mine out. There is a recess in the tube for the pulley and enough room to shove my hand between the pulley and the tube so i think im good. I just bought mine a few months ago. maybe they revised it or something because I tried to push down on it and I cant get it to touch the pulley. Its a nicely made intake.


----------



## cky9105 (Dec 13, 2009)

This also helped me i bought my 05 thursday and decided to poke around on here and just checked mine the previous owner put the k&n on and the groove was almost all the way through


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

All you have to do is bend the bracket in the middle of the tube and it should solve the problem I would think.


----------



## cky9105 (Dec 13, 2009)

yea i just rotated alil and i can get my fingers inbetween the pully and tube so i think i fixed it. is there any material i can fill the rub mark in with so i can tell if it starts to rub again?


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

Or you guys could call K&N and they will send you the revised intake tube they built because they know there is a problem. 

They will send it to you free of charge. 

My original was burnt all the way through.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mr. Black said:


> Or you guys could call K&N and they will send you the revised intake tube they built because they know there is a problem.
> 
> They will send it to you free of charge.
> 
> My original was burnt all the way through.


 Now THAT sounds good! Gonna email K&N today!!

Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Didn't know that. Mine doesn't have any marks on it but I'm gonna call and get a new one though just in case. As far as if it is rubbed a little. I bet you could seal it perm with some epoxy.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Didn't know that. Mine doesn't have any marks on it but I'm gonna call and get a new one though just in case. As far as if it is rubbed a little. I bet you could seal it perm with some epoxy.


LS1's have smaller power steering pulley than the LS2.


----------



## lazyrichi3 (Dec 21, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Didn't know that. Mine doesn't have any marks on it but I'm gonna call and get a new one though just in case. As far as if it is rubbed a little. I bet you could seal it perm with some epoxy.


Same here. I should do the same :lol:


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I emailed K&N and they WILL send me a new intake tube. I need to send a pic of the damaged area as proof I own the system and they will send out the resized tube for the '06. Sweet!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Resized? Like in smaller in diameter? Wonder if flow is reduced at all.
We need pictures side by side with dyno runs back to back.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Resized? Like in smaller in diameter? Wonder if flow is reduced at all.
> We need pictures side by side with dyno runs back to back.


Maybe they reshaped them slightly in the area or area's that were problems. Their tubes are around a 3in diameter. Any smaller and there has to be flow issues


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

LOWET said:


> Maybe they reshaped them slightly in the area or area's that were problems. Their tubes are around a 3in diameter. Any smaller and there has to be flow issues


 The DID tell me the tube has been resized, or shaped, for the '06 due to the larger PS pulley. I would imagine just a bigger arc bringing the tube upward and away from the pulley.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I DID recieve the new tube, and I am pretty sure it is the same tube as the one already on my '06. I havnt installed it yet, but compared the 2 by eye and feel, and they seem the same. If this is the case, then even with the correct part for the '06 W/ the resized/shaped tube, it is very easy to install it and have it rub on the PS pulley. I suggested to the K&N employee I spoke with, to add something in the installation instructions to avoid this from happening. Then again it IS possible they sent me the wrong part


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

Post a picture of the bottom side of the new tube. They are different. It is not shaped any different but it instead has a relief notch molded into the bottom right where it goes over the PS pulley.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mr. Black said:


> Post a picture of the bottom side of the new tube. They are different. It is not shaped any different but it instead has a relief notch molded into the bottom right where it goes over the PS pulley.



I know of the notch you speak of, and I am pretty sure it is the same as mine. I am gonna install the new one in the next couple of days, and will post pics!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Please post pics. I checked mine and I have no damage, but there's just enough clearance and I'm sure over time someone in a shop will take it off and put it back on too closely.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Cobra126 said:


> I DID recieve the new tube, and I am pretty sure it is the same tube as the one already on my '06. I havnt installed it yet, but compared the 2 by eye and feel, and they seem the same. If this is the case, then even with the correct part for the '06 W/ the resized/shaped tube, it is very easy to install it and have it rub on the PS pulley. I suggested to the K&N employee I spoke with, to add something in the installation instructions to avoid this from happening. Then again it IS possible they sent me the wrong part


you can always toss the whole set up in the garbage and get a OTRCAI from Vararam or SVEDE1212 or get a Brute Force from AEM:seeya:lol:


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

It looks like the notch is shaped a little differently than the one on my car. Also the part # is diff. my original tube is part # 087170-1 FA-2, the new one is the same but FA-1. The notch on the new tube has rounded edges wher the other ones edges are squareish. Gonna post pics. The distance bet. the PS pulley may be a hair bigger!


----------

